# Zukunft Videospiele - Märkte



## Primer (7. Dezember 2009)

*Zukunft Videospiele - Märkte*

Hallo,
ums vorweg zu nehmen, bitte keine Ausschweifenden pro/kontra Plattform Kommentare.

Ich bin mal über einen Interessanten Artikel um die prognostizierten(08-12) Umsätze von Videospielen gestoßen und habe dabei folgendes entdeckt:


> *PC-Spiele auf dem Rückzug*
> Bis zum Jahr 2012 wird der Markt für Konsolenspiele von 24,9 Milliarden US-Dollar im Jahr 2007 auf 34,7 Milliarden US-Dollar um durchschnittlich 6,9 Prozent pro Jahr zulegen. Online- und Wireless-Spiele werden sogar mit einer Wachstumsrate von 16,9 bis 19 Prozent zulegen. PC-Spiele dagegen verlieren weiter an Bedeutung. Der Umsatz in dieser Sparte fällt durchschnittlich um 1,2 Prozent auf 3,6 Milliarden US-Dollar im Jahr 2012. Zum Vergleich: Konsolenspiele erwirtschaften bis dahin fast das Zehnfache an Umsatz (34,7 Milliarden US-Dollar), Online-Spiele schon fast das Vierfache (14,4 Milliarden US-Dollar) und Mobilfunkspiele weit mehr als das Dreifache (13,5 Milliarden US-Dollar).
> 
> Videospielemarkt: Weiteres Wachstum durch onlinefähige Spielkonsolen - business-wissen.de


Was haltet ihr davon?
Würde unterm Strich ja recht gut aussehen, was den PC betrifft, weil einige ja meinen der Markt wäre winzig klein.
Man müsste natürlich die Plattformen in 360/PS3/Wii Splitten. Grob geschätzt dürfte der Wii ca. die Hälfte des Umsatzes generieren, wenn man von der Gerätebasis ausgeht. Bei rund 25 Milliarden, bedeutet dies ca 13 Milliarden für 360 und PS3. Ich gehe mal von Gleichberechtigung unter den zweien aus, womit wir bei ca. 6 Milliarden pro HD Konsole wären.
Dem gegenüber stehen im Moment noch etwas mehr als 3,6 Milliarden für PC, plus Onlinehandel wie Steam oder einnahmen alla WoW.

mfg Primer


----------



## Azrael Gamer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zukunft Videospiele - Märkte*

Dazu muss man sagen, in Amerika bzw. auch hier ist die Konsole weitaus beliebter, denn um ein Spiel zu spielen, muss man diese erstmal nichtmehr aufrüsten, wenn es vielen nur um den Spielspaß und nicht um die schönste Grafik geht.
Und, im gesamtwert ist sie nicht so teuer wie der PC, kann aber von den Funktionen her fast genauso viel, z.b. DVDs oder Blurays abspielen, oder einfach nur Spiele spielen.
Zudem wird in Amerika nicht so viel aufgerüstet wie hier in Deutschladn, prozentual gesehen. Einfach weil es für die meisten einfach billiger ist, sich direkt eine Konsole zuzulegen.

Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie das 2012 aussieht 

MfG Azrael Gamer


----------

